# New pilot!!



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

I just wanted to say Hi to everyone and say im new here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

And u are a Lieutenant in what branch of the service???


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

Airforce, I fly the F-16 Falcon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

Didnt know they let teenagers whose balls havent droppped yet fly F-16s...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Name's matt. Where'd you do your flight training? I did primary w/ the air force squadron at NAS whiting, VT-3, and now I'm with another air force squadron - VT-35 for advanced at Corpus Christi. I'm getting assigned to MV-22s. My old CO was a 16 Driver. Amazing pilot, LtCol Coleman.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

He's 14 years old Matt...


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

lol you caught me!! ok yeah i do that to every forum i join....sorry dude.

But I will become a pilot in the airforce, first im going to an aviation college, then officer training. Im going to go to peterson Airforce base. 
Usally By the time i get in the F-16 will be retired.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> lol you caught me!! ok yeah i do that to every forum i join....sorry dude.
> 
> But I will become a pilot in the airforce, first im going to an aviation college, then officer training. Im going to go to peterson Airforce base.
> Usally By the time i get in the F-16 will be retired.



Hey - if you REALLY want to fly - join the USMC or the Navy, preferably the former  Also, why go to an aviation college? There's no point, and it won't help you any in flight school. The military will train you to be a pilot, and those civvy aviation schools are very expensive. If you just have to go air force, try to go to the academy, it's free! These are just some things to take into consideration.

Also - don't impersonate a member of the US Armed Forces.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah with any luck probably be in time to join the test program for the the Boeing XB 15 if your lucky8)


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Hey - if you REALLY want to fly - join the USMC or the Navy, preferably the former  Also, why go to an aviation college? There's no point, and it won't help you any in flight school. The military will train you to be a pilot, and those civvy aviation schools are very expensive. If you just have to go air force, try to go to the academy, it's free! These are just some things to take into consideration.
> 
> Also - don't impersonate a member of the US Armed Forces.



Im looking on for a private pilot licences, Well im not really wanting to be a marine, my mom was, and my dad was army... no one in my family has been in the Airforce, so im going to change that. lol


the reason im going to the flight college is so i can be promoted alot more faster then just a regular pilot that went through the training in the military.
The only thing i will need training on is learning on how to fly a jet...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry dont cut it meatball... U just got a 5 point infraction for that BS u pulled up there.... Posers are turds, and the men who u are posing as, like myself, would stomp ur candyass into the ground....

U need to spend some time reading rather than running off at the mouth about sh!t u have no idea about... Spend time reading the older threads... THIS MEANS ACTUALLY GOING FROM PAGE TO PAGE AND READING THE PREVIOUS THREADS....

U might actually learn something other than lying about who and what u are to men u have served and bled for their respective countries....

And at 14 years old, how many other forums have u joined in the past???


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

that will be done Mod...forums? just 3 that i stayed in.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

So the other 3 think ur a super hotshot F-16 driver huh??? How does that make u feel??? 

Important or like a piece of sh!t??


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

well i dont feel anything, i just feel like a newb thats all. I'll learn this place.. all forums arnt really the same.

Hey Mod im very sorry about everything.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

This place is unlike any other u will run across.... Our Admin and Moderating team are very serious about this place, and treat all noobs with attitudes and idiosyncrasy's with disdain and extreme predjudice...

U either get along or u'll be gone as quick as a cheerleaders panties on prom night...

And Sorry and 5 bucks will get u a cheap blowjob by a transvestite.... Its not worth anything...


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

that PM u sent me, I respect that, yeah the mods here are very strict but I'll get used to it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

Jesus H Christ help me......


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Jan 31, 2007)

you know mod, im going to do what you said, Read for the next few days.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2007)

Good, u will definatly learn something about aviation and how things run around here...


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> Im looking on for a private pilot licences, Well im not really wanting to be a marine, my mom was, and my dad was army... no one in my family has been in the Airforce, so im going to change that. lol
> 
> 
> the reason im going to the flight college is so i can be promoted alot more faster then just a regular pilot that went through the training in the military.
> The only thing i will need training on is learning on how to fly a jet...



Ok, I'm just a POS "regular pilot." You have my apologies... 

You don't know how the military works. Here are a few pointers to get you started. It doesn't matter what school you went to. Nor does it matter what classes you took or what you majored in (Sure, you'll pick up a masters down the road if you're looking for promotions beyond field grade). That crap doesn't matter to the other officers that you serve with. Here's the kicker - it ain't worth a DAMN to the enlisted troops you serve. They don't care if you majored in aerodynamics or basket weaving. They care that you know your sh*t cold and serve them well.

A final thing - being an officer, SNCO, or NCO is all about serving those under you. If you are in it for yourself, then you're in it for the wrong reasons, and your troops will see it and run you into the ground.

And about how you think promotions work - it is NOT going to get you promoted more quickly. All that matters is what's in your fitness reports, your Officer Qualification Record, and your Aviation Training Jacket (or service equivalents).

You think you just waltz up and you learn to fly jets??? That ain't how it works. You go through primary, where you'll fly a single engine turboprop. Then, depending on how you do, you'll shoot for heavies, tactical or jets, rotary wing, tiltrotors, etc. Please save the attitude.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow! Very entertaining!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2007)

Right about now P38 pilot should give this guy some advice.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2007)

Or looma or one of countless others... As everyone as said (and say all the time) read the forums before you start making comments...


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not another one pretending to be an Officer to impress. For the 2 cents boy and this is what i will call you Ranks in the military are earned that includes from lowly PFCs to sergents and other NCO's to Officers and the like. earning the rank comes from time spent in the military not playing silly games on a computer and trying to convince men who have actually done time in the military earning the respects of their peers in this site but also in their respective branches of the military and respective nations they have served in. This site includes not only US but Canadian Australian New Zealanders British Polish German French and many numerous countries whose members have actually served in various militaries through the world. Boy learn this and learn it fast. you insult these men pretending to be something you are not. If you can't understand this your future you desire in the military will be short and sweet and if your claim that your own father was army you have insulted him by pretending something you are not. perhaps you need to ask your father how he feels about you doing just that. 

but that is my 2 cents see others have given advice and already scolded him for his ignorance. i will say no more


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh boy that pisses me off. As a former military member and Iraq veteran I hate people that impersonate soldiers. It is the greatest disrespect that I can think of. Especially to the soldiers that gave the ultimate sacrifices. The people I served with that gave there lives.

Oh and not so new pilot please believe what us former military and people serving now in the military tell you about the military because it aint hollywood. It is real, people get killed.

I flew combat missions and had my aircraft shot at. Ive had the bodies in my helicopter. I know how real it is, as does Les, evengilder, mkloby, FBJ, Erich, Emac, NS, and a host of other members on this site.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think Dan just put that kid through his first boot camp. LOL But I have to give it to the kid, it is one thing to be a dumbazz, but you can make up for that by sucking it up and showing respect. Lets see how he does from now on, lets hope he learnt something from Dan about respect, honor, truth.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

Adler you will have to count me out of that list. I served in Army Reserves in peace time. it was my dad who served during WW2 not me. i do not claim something not entitled to but give my absolute respect to those in the forum who have served in war time and peace time. i am by all accounts a Military Historian and the Son of An ANZAC.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Well Emac serving in the reserves is still serving aint it? If you had been called into a war zone, you would have done your duty correct?

Therefore to you I  aswell.

Serving in the reserves is still more than most do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I think Dan just put that kid through his first boot camp. LOL But I have to give it to the kid, it is one thing to be a dumbazz, but you can make up for that by sucking it up and showing respect. Lets see how he does from now on, lets hope he learnt something from Dan about respect, honor, truth.



I think he got scared off and wont return. Which is too bad, because we could have probably gotten through to him as we did P38 Pilot.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Adler and i meant what i said mate my respects to you and those who have served in war and peace as i was raised by a true ANZAC my father who did give his time and courage to serve my nation. ultimately i will take your salute for my father Alder if thats ok by you. because Adler my dad was and still is my hero.

And yes Adler if at the time i was in the Army Reserves if my country had called for me to go to war yes i would have gone. to do otherwise would have set me down as something less than my Father would have seen me as. I volunteered for the Army Reserve I would have volunteered to go to war if at the time i was called to do so


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think he got scared off and wont return. Which is too bad, because we could have probably gotten through to him as we did P38 Pilot.



Agreed, but lets hope not, kid like that has alot to learn and there is alot of people here that could teach him what it is to be a "man".


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

Im sorry about everything, My retarted cousin made me this account and posted here more that once in my account and i can see everyone dislikes this account.....Lt. Mereel is my father who is in Iraq right now. he is a pilot of i think the 225th Squadron dont really remember. And no he isnt a F-16 pilot either, He flys the F-18 Hornet. And i do want to become a pilot too.
My cousin got my birthday right, Im 14. my cousin always trys to make a bad name for me before i get on. (heck when i get into survice, i sooo badly want to fly the Su-47!!!)


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh boy  

Kid all I have to say, is you better been telling the truth now or your azz is as good as grass. Guys here will know or check your story. You had better not be telling more stories.

You do know that the SU-47 is Russian right? You are from USA right?

Yikes

If you are history before the next time I check this thread.......next time just tell the truth and leave all the BS stories for the 13 old girls.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG, no one trust me here!!! dammit! Do you know what it feels like to have no dad around, Its hard thinking that he might never come back, or be KIA, or MIA...I'm Affraid of this war in Iraq, almost my whole family is in Iraq. Except for my mother and that stupid cousin and my brother.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Kid sorry but I dont believe a single thing you are saying at the moment. In an earlier post your said your dad was Army.

If you wish to stay on this forum, you need to start telling the truth now.

I dont have time to spend on a kid who wants to make **** up. We joke around in this forum alot but we are all very serious about aviation and dont have time to have a kid screw it all up trying to be "cool".

I personally take offense to this lieing especially when it comes to military matters.

By the way I do know what is is like. I served in Iraq. I left my family behind.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh and by the way the Airforce does not fly the F/A-18. Only the Navy and Marines do. 

Cought you in another lie! Here is another warning for you.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

thats ok you dont have to believe me.

I have 2 questions for you, one: your from Germany? why are you in Iraq?

2:where are the rules located?


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh and by the way the Airforce does not fly the F/A-18. Only the Navy and Marines do.
> 
> Cought you in another lie! Here is another warning for you.



I saw that one coming.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

I never said anything about the Airforce!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> thats ok you dont have to believe me.
> 
> I have 2 questions for you, one: your from Germany? why are you in Iraq?
> 
> 2:where are the rules located?



Rules? Just don't be a little lying piece of crap. You have been BSing us since you started here. We are good guys, just don't BS us.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

I mean like is there a place to read the rules?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Kid I am an American. We have forces stationed in Germany. I was statoined in Germany. Married a German woman and stayed here. My mother was German as well. She married an American Soldier stationed in Germany and therefore I was born in Germany as well. I chose to live here for now.

I served in Iraq for 14 months buddy.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> OMG, no one trust me here!!! dammit! Do you know what it feels like to have no dad around, Its hard thinking that he might never come back, or be KIA, or MIA...I'm Affraid of this war in Iraq, almost my whole family is in Iraq. Except for my mother and that stupid cousin and my brother.



Yes I do know whats its like not having a Father. There is another mistake, don't assume ever.

My Father was never in the military, but he worked on the DEW line. I more or less never had a Father around since I was about 12 old. I really only saw him a few weeks out every year, for about 10 years.

Now my Father died from cancer at the age of 60 only. I know what its like not to have a Father.

My point is don't assume anything in life kid. It gets you in trouble as does lying.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry about that, i just saw the German flag under your avatar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> I never said anything about the Airforce!!



Nope but you said you dad was in the Army. Here is your post.



Lt. Mereel said:


> Im looking on for a private pilot licences, Well im not really wanting to be a marine, my mom was, and my dad was army... no one in my family has been in the Airforce, so im going to change that. lol



By the way dont even try the Marines thing. mkloby is a USMC pilot...


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> I mean like is there a place to read the rules?



There is no written down rules you have to worry about, just don't be a lying dickhead.

If you want to learn great, then learn. Do as you were asked to do. Search the forum and read, see how it works around here before you get booted from this site by one of the MODS.

Like I said kid the MODS here can (as can the rest of us) spot a BS artist a mile away. Just stop lying now before its too late.

If your Dad really is in the military then find out from your Mom or someone else what he really does.


----------



## Lt. Mereel (Feb 1, 2007)

My cousin wrote that!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> My cousin wrote that!!!



Sure.... "If" he really did then don't let him use your user name anymore it will just make more trouble for you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2007)

Lt. Mereel said:


> My cousin wrote that!!!



 

OMG I should just go ahead and ban you, but I wont just yet, because this is just fricken hilarious! I can not stop laughing!

Dan please dont band this kid yet either, keep him aruond for comic relief.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> OMG I should just go ahead and ban you, but I wont just yet, because this is just fricken hilarious! I can not stop laughing!
> 
> Dan please dont band this kid yet either, keep him aruond for comic relief.



This reminds me of when my cat plays with mice, he does not kill them, just slaps them around ...bites them little etc etc.

After he gets bored with them he does bite their head off and eats them, well most of them.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 1, 2007)

My god, this is all too pathetic. Is it wrong that even I feel insulted that he pretended to be in the military; even though I've never served? 

Kid, you're going to be in for a rough time here if you keep telling lies. And they don't wash. Most of the regular members are extremely smart, there's only a few exceptions, and most have served somewhere or another. They'll catch you out. 

And when it comes to aircraft we've got people from every trade that could be associated with the operation of the things. Hell, even I'm a studying aircraft engineer (admittedly, all theory at the moment). So, you come here to learn...don't spout off to anyone, because we can seperate the bull from the good stuff in nano-seconds.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2007)

Im really trying not to Chris....

BTW, the 225th was an AAA Searchlight Battalion in WWII.... Not even close pal.... Why dont u ask ur mommy where daddy is stationed.... Where does he fly his F-18 out of???

And for the record, somethings fishy about his last name, as Boba Fetts' real name is Jaster Mereel....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2007)

Let me ask this Kid something - your dad is in Iraq? You live in Colorado Springs? He he assigned to the academy or Schriever AFB???


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 1, 2007)

this will be good.......


----------



## Erich (Feb 1, 2007)

Joe he hasn't a clue ..........


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 1, 2007)

I grew up with my Father serving overseas in Ubon Thailand and Nui Dhat in Vietnam with the Australian Task Force Command. So I do know what its like for a parent to be away from their family in a war zone. In fact I was about 6 to 8 years old when that occured in the mid 1960s but remember it well. Boy I can understand some what what you are claiming but once again this site isn't a soap opera. I don't need to know your current life nor want to know it. You and your so called cousin needs to get your **** straight. Leave the forum before you are run out on a rail and tarred and feathered. If you are claiming your own father is in Iraq you are not honouring him by making a fool of yourself in front of strangers


----------



## mkloby (Feb 1, 2007)

I, for one, and just speechless...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 2, 2007)

I had my dad sent off to the Gulf War for 10 months. Having our fathers go to war is not new for most of us; and those that haven't had the feeling have probably left THEIR families. 

Pretending to be in the military is a disgrace to all of us and them.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep, hardest thing I've ever had to do was waving bye to my wife and family from the deck of a naval ship on my way to the Persian Gulf.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 2, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Know it was hard on my Dad on more than one occassion Wild. But I do remember Dad returning from Ubon mid 1960s for a few weeks and hired this huge Yank Tank of a car big old black bastard of a car it was. no idea what model though. He tried parking it under the house we were living in an Old Queenslander type of house etc. He managed to place a crease in the roof of the car dead smack in the middle of the car itself. I remember he wasn't too pleased with himself in doing that hahaha


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Im really trying not to Chris....
> 
> BTW, the 225th was an AAA Searchlight Battalion in WWII.... Not even close pal.... Why dont u ask ur mommy where daddy is stationed.... Where does he fly his F-18 out of???
> 
> And for the record, somethings fishy about his last name, as Boba Fetts' real name is Jaster Mereel....



Damn you knowledge for Sci-fi and fantasy is impressive Dan. I always thought I was a Sci-fi/fantasy geek but damn you are on a whole another level. LOL

I bow down to the Master. Hail LORD DAN !!!

 

Dan, if you want to read a good dark grim fantasy that is very very realistic check out "In the Eye of Heaven" from David Keck. Here is his website:

www.keckbooks.com David Keck Official Home Page

He has gathered alot of good reviews about his first book (three will be in the series). As a side note he is also one of my best friends growing up. I still see him couple times a year when he comes back to Winnipeg to visit his parents. He lives in NY now with his Wife. Nice guy and I have to say most likely the most naturally gifted person I have ever personally met, he is just a freaking genius. It was very annoying going to University with him. I would work my azz off for B's (study for days) and he would study for 30mins and pull off A or A+ all the time. Grrr But really if you love fantasy check him out.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Let me ask this Kid something - your dad is in Iraq? You live in Colorado Springs? He he assigned to the academy or Schriever AFB???



Ohhhh kid now you are in trouble. 

Let me introduce the Mod team to you:

Adler - He served in the US military for years, seen active service. I call him the "Nice guy" on the team.

Lesofprimus - Where to start, he also served in the US military, SEALS (seen active service). He is the "Tough guy" on the site and loves his role way too much. AKA "Minister of Whoopass", don't tick him off, he can be relentless, I know first hand.

Erich - He has also served in the military, seen active service. He has perhaps the greatest knowledge of German AF in WW2 that you will ever have the pleasure of talking to. He is a good guy, I call him "The walking History Book" lol for a lack of a better term. He has forgotten more about WW2 than you will ever know.

Evanglider - Great guy all around, he is the tech guy of the team. He also has served in the US military (seen active service) and is a active pilot (instructor).

FlyboyJ - Last but not least by anymeans. He has served in the military and seen active service. FlyboyJ is "Mr. Facts", he never talks out of his butt, he persents facts that back up everything he says. Do not and I repeat do not get into an arguement over anything with him b/c you will lose. He will present more facts the back up his side and then you can beat a dead cat with.

There is 2-3 more Mods out there, but they are just not as active as the ones I listed above. I do not leave them out b/c they play any lesser role or are not as good, you just see them a little less is all. No offence to them if I have not listed you above. Sorry any of the Mods that I did list above if I have not totally represented you 100% correctly, I did my best in a short amount of time.

But kid that brings us to where we are now! FlyboyJ is calling you out. He is asking you a question that if you answer wrong will prove again that you are lying to us. Be very careful what you say and how you answer it, if you do not know 100% then ask your Mommy before answering. 8)


----------



## timshatz (Feb 2, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I would work my azz off for B's (study for days) and he would study for 30mins and pull off A or A+ all the time. Grrr But really if you love fantasy check him out.



Reminds me of a guy I went to Grad School with. He would come home from from being out drinking at the bars around 3am, dead drunk. Pull out the books and study for an hour, pass out for 4 hours, wake up and go into class to take the test. He was always at the top of the curve. U of P business school, the guy breezed through. 

Amazing.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Reminds me of a guy I went to Grad School with. He would come home from from being out drinking at the bars around 3am, dead drunk. Pull out the books and study for an hour, pass out for 4 hours, wake up and go into class to take the test. He was always at the top of the curve. U of P business school, the guy breezed through.
> 
> Amazing.



I hate that. The guy I was talking about, my friend, David Keck. He went to U of Manitoba and some Univeristy in UK (U of Sussex if I recall).

The guy would just pull off top marks with suck little effort, drove me nuts. I can honestly say he is the smartest guy I have ever met. You could talk to him about just about anything and he could pull it off. It seemed like he knew something about just about everything. He is a nice guy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Im really trying not to Chris....
> 
> BTW, the 225th was an AAA Searchlight Battalion in WWII.... Not even close pal.... Why dont u ask ur mommy where daddy is stationed.... Where does he fly his F-18 out of???
> 
> And for the record, somethings fishy about his last name, as Boba Fetts' real name is Jaster Mereel....





You did a search for that too! I found the 225th Search light and I verified the Boba Fett thing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

plan_D said:


> I had my dad sent off to the Gulf War for 10 months. Having our fathers go to war is not new for most of us; and those that haven't had the feeling have probably left THEIR families.
> 
> Pretending to be in the military is a disgrace to all of us and them.



Same here, my father was in the Gulf War.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> Yep, hardest thing I've ever had to do was waving bye to my wife and family from the deck of a naval ship on my way to the Persian Gulf.



I cried my eyes out when I said goodbye to my wife to go to Iraq. I was afraid I would never see her again. The part that made me feel better was when I got on the bus to take us to the plane, a friend of mine came over patted me on the back and told me to let it out.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 2, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> He is a nice guy.



Yeah, I agree with ya, nice guys. Creative, funny, fun to shoot the breeze with, intelligent off the scale, you name it. Knew it and didn't rub your face in it too. It was just the way they were. Generally a credit to the race. 

One of the few people I've met who made me feel I've been swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 2, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Yeah, I agree with ya, nice guys. Creative, funny, fun to shoot the breeze with, intelligent off the scale, you name it. Knew it and didn't rub your face in it too. It was just the way they were. Generally a credit to the race.
> 
> One of the few people I've met who made me feel I've been swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool.



LOL totally agree. Humble guys to.


----------



## Bullo Loris (Feb 13, 2007)

I start to fly when I was 16 years old with a Bücker, very very nice plane after this I flow with a Pilatus PC-7(18 years old) after with a F-5 Tiger (20 years old)and this moment with a F/A-18 Hornet (22 years old), I'm Lieutnant of the Swiss army force (23 years old).

Thanks.

Lt Bullo Loris


----------

